
Former student uses USB Killer device to fry $58,000 worth of college’s PCS - spacemanspiffy
https://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/usb-killer-student-college-new-york
======
nixgeek
Seems like a custodial sentence is inevitable and then deportation back to
India upon emerging from imprisonment.

Not sure what motivated or drove him w.r.t. such wanton vandalism but the
personal costs of the actions are going to be incredibly high.

------
jalgos_eminator
> Akuthota had recorded himself destroying one of the computers using his
> iPhone, stating “I’m going to kill this guy” before he inserted the USB
> Killer device into the PC’s USB port.

I don't know about everyone else, but I totally read his quote in an Indian
accent and replaced "this guy" with "dis guy". I've heard so many Indians use
"this guy" when explaining something, it must be an idiom in their language.

------
dTal
Also discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19689601](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19689601)

------
OedipusRex
Open that webpage and get attacked by three different modals.

~~~
firethief
Not with 3rd party Javascript disabled. I find an agressive uBlock policy
breaks most websites, but less than they're broken by default

------
firethief
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

> Hacker News Guidelines

> What to Submit

> On-Topic: Anything that good hackers would find interesting. That includes
> more than hacking and startups. If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the
> answer might be: anything that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity.

> Off-Topic: Most stories about politics, or crime, or sports, unless they're
> evidence of some interesting new phenomenon. Videos of pratfalls or
> disasters, or cute animal pictures. If they'd cover it on TV news, it's
> probably off-topic.

~~~
Doxin
> Interesting new phenomenon.

I feel like usb-killer attacks in the wild is interesting and new enough to
warrant a post here.

